# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Happy Birthday to Squidge

## sassylass

Squidge, I hope you have a happy birthday, and that today marks the beginning of a delightful year for you.

----------


## htwood

Happy Birthday Squidge, may you not lose any letters this year.     ::    -H

----------


## DrSzin

Happy Birthday to Squidge!  May the  next year be a good one for you sweetie! 

And dinna drink too much tonight!  Ach, on the other hand, why not?   ::  

Szincerely,
Dr   ::

----------


## golach

Happy birthday Squidge,
ye kept at quiet whats is it now 21 again or is at 21 + Vat   ::   ::   ::  
Best wishes from a Mate  :Grin:  
Golach

----------


## Kenn

Happy Birthday to you,Happy Birthday to you..Oh Squidge don't be blue  ::  ,may yer dreams all come true..Happy Birthday to you.     :Grin:  
Cup o' tea an' slice o cake when ye're offering..have a GREAT day

----------


## Anonymous

Hope you've had a nice birthday, Squidge!    :Grin:  

I was planning to send the Chippendales over to dance for you, but unfortunately, they were all booked up!    

Ach weel, it's the thought that counts!    :: 

Many Happy Returns!  :Grin:  

Lady K

----------

